
Bernie Gordon – Lessons I've Learned as a Lifetime Engineering Leader - stmw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2IIA9Z4nRY
======
stmw
"On April 21, 2017 Bernard M. Gordon addressed the MIT Community on some of
the valuable and enduring lessons he’s learned in his lifetime as an
engineering leader. A 35-minute lecture Is followed a 15-minute audience Q&A.

Deemed the “father of high-speed, analogic to digital conversion,” Mr. Gordon
is most notably the Founder and Chairman Emeritus of the Board of Analogic
Corporation. He was also awarded the National Medal of Technology by President
Regan in 1986 and has represented the key creative and essential role of the
engineer in the development of new technology."

([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Marshall_Gordon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Marshall_Gordon))

